# I gechi possono resistere a una forza di trazione parallela di 20,1 newton



## tsoapm

Hi,

I gechi possono resistere a una forza di trazione parallela di 20,1 newton​
…says Wikipedia. ‘Trazione’ is giving me a spot of bother. If we were talking about materials, I would expect tensile force. Searching round a bit, I found shear force, but that seems to mean pushing one part of something in one direction, and another part in another, and that seems much more specific than ‘trazione’.

Based on what I’ve found, I can’t see a way of improving on:

Geckos can withstand a parallel ? force of 20.1 newtons​But of course I feel it’s missing something. Does anyone know what it ought to be?

Thanks.
​


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello tsoapm!*

I suggest "geckos can withstand 20.1 N of force parallel to the surface". 

However, this sentence is incomplete and it makes little sense because paw contact area should be mentioned.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## pebblespebbles

Hi tsoapm,
I found "traction" or "tractive force" :
traction force - Google Search


----------



## King Crimson

I don't see anything wrong in using "tensile force" for geckos too, after all it's a mechanical characteristic we're talking about here and 20 N would be compared - I assume - with the tensile force of any material possessing this feature. If we were talking of the lift the wings of a bird can generate we would still be using "lift", not some makeshift term, wouldn't we?

EDIT: actually, it should be tensile "strenght", not "force"


----------



## Benzene

*Good evening everyone,*
_
I do not want to contradict anyone but I would like to comment the suggestions given as follows:

*tensile strength*

(Mechanical Engineering  Fundamentals)  The resistance of a material to a force tending to tear it apart, measured as the maximum tension the material *can withstand without tearing*.

*or*

(General Physics) a measure of the ability of a material to withstand a longitudinal stress, expressed as the greatest stress that the material *can stand without breaking*.

*Traction or tractive force*

(Mechanical Engineering  Fundamentals) Traction, or tractive force, is the force used *to generate motion *between *a body and a tangential surface*, through the use of *dry friction*, though the use of shear force of the surface is also commonly used.

(Mechanical Engineering  Fundamentals) Traction can also refer to the maximum tractive force between a body and a surface, as limited by* available friction*; when this is the case, traction is often expressed as the ratio of the maximum tractive force *to the normal force *and  is termed the coefficient of traction (similar to coefficient of friction).

Thus, in my opinion, the terms "tensile strength" and "traction" are not relevant in this context.

For the sake of completeness, I add this attachment:
.........................................


 

*Source:* Kellar Autumn, Nick Gravish - Published 13 May 2008 - on *The Royal Society  (UK)*

Please give a look here: Gecko adhesion: evolutionary nanotechnology

*PS:* if the force to detach Gecko small feet was applied orthogonally to the plane then we would talk about "adhesion".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## and8

Esatto va detto a cosa è parallela questa forza, la voce di Wikipedia andrebbe rivista.
E tradurrei solo force, forza di trazione in questo contesto mi suona un po' sadico, imho.


----------



## tsoapm

Thank you all, especially @Benzene for expanding on the nuances: those terms did suggest doing something rather horrible to geckos that I couldn’t quite put my finger on. I think it probably will just have to be force as @and8 said.


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> those terms did suggest doing something rather horrible to geckos



Quite so. And, as an alternative option, I'd suggest tension: it is a technical term (a pulling force transmitted axially), but not so specific as other terms proposed so far.
In fact, whatever torture it is we have planned for the poor gecko, the OT makes me think of the little creature being streteched along its longitudinal axis


----------



## johngiovanni

King Crimson said:


> In fact, whatever torture it is we have planned for the poor gecko, the OT makes me think of the little creature being stretched along its longitudinal axis



In fact, in the scientific experiments they seem not to be stretching the poor thing.  What they are doing is trying to pull it in the direction of its longitudinal axis (by, say, attaching a sling to its pelvic area) till they find what force is needed to cause it to "unstick iself" from a (usually dry) surface.  That is why I was not sure whether "tensile force" was correct.  They are not trying either to stretch or compress  the gecko. Perhaps it is best to use simply "forza" and start with something like "If you try to pull a gecko that has attached itself to a smooth, dry surface in the direction of its longitudinal axis,....."

(Incidentally, it seems they are still able to resist the pull after death if they are still attached to the surface.  Wetting their feet and/ or the surface (whether they are alive or dead) drastically reduces this resistance).

See: http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2012/08/what-gets-geckos-unglued


----------



## King Crimson

If this is the experiment, I think "traction" or "tractive force", suggested in #5, may fit the bill.

And this way the whole thing seems a bit less cruel than I imagined. Well, aside from the shocking detail of the sling attached to the pelvic area...


----------



## and8

Se dovessi dare un nome a questa forza la chiamerei forza di at-trazione. Se viene esercitata una forza opposta a questa la chiamerei contro forza di attrazione, qualunque sia la sua provenienza.

... il geco sfrutta un sistema complesso chiamato “adesione asciutta”. Può farlo grazie a un fenomeno noto come forza di van der Waals, che si verifica quando gli elettroni di un atomo creano un campo magnetico che stimola e attrae gli elettroni di un atomo vicino.
da:
Come fa il geco  ad attaccarsi e staccarsi

anche:
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2002/08/how-geckos-stick-der-waals


----------



## King Crimson

and8 said:


> Se dovessi dare un nome a questa forza la chiamerei forza di at-trazione. Se viene esercitata una forza opposta a questa la chiamerei contro forza di attrazione, qualunque sia la sua provenienza.
> 
> ... il geco sfrutta un sistema complesso chiamato “adesione asciutta”. Può farlo grazie a un fenomeno noto come forza di van der Waals, che si verifica quando gli elettroni di un atomo creano un campo magnetico che stimola e attrae gli elettroni di un atomo vicino.
> da:
> Come fa il geco  ad attaccarsi e staccarsi
> 
> anche:
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2002/08/how-geckos-stick-der-waals



Spiegazione utile, ma l'OP chiedeva come chiamarla in inglese, non in italiano.


----------



## and8

Force.

Se si vuole sbilanciare: attractive force/counter(-)attractive force.

Come ho già fatto notare il testo di partenza non è redatto con proprietà di linguaggio scientifica.

Quindi lo stesso vale per l'italiano.


----------



## tsoapm

As a layman, “attractive force” makes me think of magnetism rather than these more mundane physical forces. Searching around, it seems to be a term used frequently about attraction at a molecular level. And, in what to me (disclaimer) seems like an interesting coincidence, it crops up a number of times in Wikipedia’s Van der Waals force article.


----------



## and8

Intendendo una forza di attrazione che si viene a creare tra le "ventosette" del geco e la superficie su cui appoggia, la chiamerei anche forza di abrasione o abrasiva.
Ma nel dubbio resterei anch'io su force.
Sarebbe altrimenti una forza "appiccicosa", di adesione.


----------



## johngiovanni

The information provided by and8 is interesting, but I can't see how it is relevant to the sentence in the OP which refers to a force which geckos can _resist_ rather than one which they can apply.


----------



## and8

Perché direi non che resistono a una forza, ma che ne esercitano o sviluppano una.
Resisterebbero invece a una *contro*forza.
Ma per loro (poi non so) dovrebbe venire naturale esercitare questa forza, non dovrebbe esserci resistenza da parte loro.
Dipende dall'ambiente in cui uno si  muove.
Se non c'è gravità, resisto a una forza di gravità?

Quel parallela (ipotizzo) dovrebbe voler significare proprio contraria/opposta, appunto una controforza, ma in senso lato perché potrei applicarla anche ortogonalmente, come giustamente ha fatto notare Benzene.


----------



## johngiovanni

The OP sentence continues with "il che gli consente per esempio di aggrapparsi a una foglia dopo una caduta di 10 cm toccandola con una sola zampa."
"Dopo una caduta di 10 cm" in the case of the example suggests that the force which is being resisted is mainly "la trazione gravitazionale".
In the scientific experiments I mentioned in post 9, with the gecko on top of a horizontal surface, the force being resisted would be mainly the pull of the sling.
Apologies, and8.  I think I misunderstood.  You did say "Ma nel dubbio resterei anch'io su force."


----------



## King Crimson

I agree. In the context of the experiment mentioned in #9 I'd say that "forza di trazione" cannot be but a pulling / tractive force --the fact that the gecko resists this force is not relevant, because as we know all forces occur in pairs and the OP was addressing the action, not the reaction -- but considering the various situations where a gecko can exhibit this feature perhaps our best bet is to just use _force _--unless of course the context warrants being more specific.


----------



## and8

Anch'io non andrei più in là di force, intendendo però con resistere a una forza in realtà una controforza (comunque si voglia chiamarla).


Allora non è che mi sbagliavo:
Niente adesivo o colla vinilica ma piuttosto milioni di piccoli peli sulle *zampe che esercitano una forza di attrazione* che da anni gli scienziati cercano di ricreare
Le origini delle zampette adesive del geco

E se fosse vero questo la frase originaria andrebbe così letta:
I gechi possono resistere a una forza di ATtrazione contraria di (pari a) 20.1 N


----------



## Pietruzzo

and8 said:


> E se fosse vero questo la frase originaria andrebbe così letta:
> I gechi possono resistere a una forza di ATtrazione contraria di (pari a) 20.1 N


 Non so di cosa parli. Al contrario il testo da tradurre è chiaro. I gechi generano con le loro zampe una forza vincolante e  per spostarli lungo la superficie su cui sono poggiati occorre applicare una forza parallela alla superficie superiore a 20,1 N. A parallel (tractive) force of 20.1 N


----------



## Benzene

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so di cosa parli. Al contrario il testo da tradurre è chiaro. I gechi generano con le loro zampe una forza vincolante e  per spostarli lungo la superficie su cui sono poggiati occorre applicare una forza parallela alla superficie superiore a 20,1 N. A parallel (tractive) force of 20.1 N


 Please look at my post #2.
_
I suggest "geckos can withstand 20.1 N of force parallel to the surface". 

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Pietruzzo

Benzene said:


> Please look at my post #2.
> _
> I suggest "geckos can withstand 20.1 N of force parallel to the surface".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_


Quello è￼ Ma a quanto pare serviva ribadirlo.


----------



## and8

La frase di partenza in italiano non esprime chiaramente un concetto.
La frase in inglese esprime chiaramente il concetto, ma non fa riferimento a una precisa forza.
Una forza di trazione è un qualcosa di ben preciso.


----------



## King Crimson

and8 said:


> La frase di partenza in italiano non esprime chiaramente un concetto.



A quanto pare sei l'unico a pensarla così, il che di per sé non dimostra nulla, però almeno ti dovrebbe dar da pensare. Comunque non importa, chi leggerà questa discussione potrà sicuramente valutare tutti i contributi.


----------



## and8

Ma il fine dell'esperimento è quello di rivelare il carico di rottura dell'animaletto (romperlo, snervarlo, ecc.), come vorrebbe la forza di trazione, o semplicemente quello di "fargli mollare la presa"?
Se la risposta è la seconda, probabilmente non si tratta di una forza di trazione.

3 MECC Trazione meccanica, esercitata da una macchina|| Forza di trazione, sollecitazione *subita da un corpo al quale sono applicate due forze uguali e contrarie* che passano per l'asse del corpo stesso
trazione: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica


----------



## MR1492

Benzene said:


> Please look at my post #2.
> _
> I suggest "geckos can withstand 20.1 N of force parallel to the surface".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_



I totally agree with Benzene on this one. I thought Post #2 was the answer to a college physics class exam!  

You can also vary the sentence provided by Benzene as "...geckos can withstand a force of 20.1 N parallel to the surface."  Either construction is understood and acceptable in AE.

Phil


----------



## tsoapm

and8 said:


> *Forza di trazione*, sollecitazione *subita da un corpo al quale sono applicate due forze uguali e contrarie* che passano per l'asse del corpo stesso


È possibile però di capire ‘forza di trazione’ anche nel senso comune di 1?





> _trazione_
> …
> *1* Azione e risultato del trarre, del tirare


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> È possibile però di capire ‘forza di trazione’ anche nel senso comune di 1?



Sicuramente, e questa sarebbe anche la sollecitazione alla quale è sottoposto il geco che si attacca alla foglia mentre cade (il geco, non la foglia, post 18), solo che questa trazione invece di essere dovuta ad uno strumento - come nel caso dell'esperimento - sarebbe dovuta all'attrazione gravitazionale.


----------



## and8

Cerco di chiarire con un esempio: nel film "Una notte al museo" (per chi l'ha visto), comunque c'è una scena con dei mongoli che a un certo punto prendono la guardia sia per le braccia che per le gambe e poi cominciano a tirarla in senso contrario: questo è un esempio di forza di trazione, nel senso tecnico e scientifico descritto dal termine.
Al geco si applicherebbe una forza, che poi sono due, di questo tipo?
O si decide di usare una terminologia scientifica oppure no.


----------



## Pietruzzo

and8 said:


> Cerco di chiarire con un esempio: nel film "Una notte al museo" (per chi l'ha visto), comunque c'è una scena con dei mongoli che a un certo punto prendono la guardia sia per le braccia che per le gambe e poi cominciano a tirarla in senso contrario: questo è un esempio di forza di trazione, nel senso tecnico e scientifico descritto dal termine.
> Al geco si applicherebbe una forza, che poi sono due, di questo tipo?
> O si decide di usare una terminologia scientifica oppure no.


Quello di cui parli si può definire trazione ma non forza di trazione. *Una* forza per definizione agisce in *un* verso e *una* direzione. Ovviamente su un corpo possono agire diverse forze con vari effetti tra cui la trazione di cui parli tu. Praticamente nel nostro caso stiamo parlando di *una* forza che spinge o tira il geco.


----------



## and8

I gechi possono resistere a una forza di trazione parallela di 20,1 newton
Come si evince che parellela è riferito a una superficie, e non per esempio parallela a un'altra forza (comunque applicata)?


----------



## Pietruzzo

and8 said:


> I gechi possono resistere a una forza di trazione parallela di 20,1 newton
> Come si evince che parellela è riferito a una superficie, e non per esempio parallela a un'altra forza (comunque applicata)?


Sono definizioni standard. La forza parallela ha la direzione del piano di appoggio e la normale è perpendicolare. Queste cose le so persino io che ho preso 36/60 allo scientifico.


----------



## and8

Una forza parellela potrebbe essere esercitata anche in senso perpendicolare alla superficie, dice solo che è parallela a un'altra forza.
Il piano di appoggio, o forse meglio anche dire la superficie di appoggio rimane sempre la stessa!
Cioè se nell'esempio #9 avessi cercato di staccare il geco verso l'alto, comunque avresti esercitato una forza di trazione parallela, in quanto il geco ne opporrebbe una verso il basso, ma perpendicolare rispetto alla superficie.


----------

